# Can anyone out there and date this Schwinn serial number



## Glenn Rhein (Jan 21, 2020)

I’m trying to date the Schwinn Bike any help would be appreciated


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 21, 2020)

i looked up real quick ... the lazy way but here u go anyways


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jan 21, 2020)

I looked up  they’re too and came up with the 57 but the serial numbers here on the cabe all have a letter in front


----------



## Dave K (Jan 21, 2020)

57 would be on the rear dropout.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jan 21, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## Just Jeff (Jan 21, 2020)

Looks to me that the first digit is a Z. If so, i found a date code of 9/21/1950


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 21, 2020)

How about a picture of the entire bike?


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jan 21, 2020)

Bike is for sale locally for fair price if it’s right


----------



## atencioee (Jan 21, 2020)

Being the the serial is under the bottom bracket, it has to be older than 1952 (before Schwinn moved the serial #s to the rear dropout) and being that you are unable to find record of that number, other than 1957, it's more likely that frame of yours was built before the August 1948 fire that destroyed the records prior to the fire.


----------



## atencioee (Jan 21, 2020)

Actually, I take what I said back if that is indeed a Z, instead of a 7, then @Just Jeff is correct and that's a 1950.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jan 21, 2020)

So does this bike look correct for a 1950


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 21, 2020)

Red Phantom


----------



## Dave K (Jan 21, 2020)

Great bike.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jan 21, 2020)

Well I missed it, bike just sold


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 21, 2020)

From what I can see other than a missing horn this bike was a 100%. Some will say it has the wrong seat but I have ads showing the B1 as standard fare on the early '50 models. Just curious what was the asking price? V/r Shawn


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jan 21, 2020)

$500


----------



## spoker (Jan 21, 2020)

that was cheap,did they come with regular and skiptooth chains?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 21, 2020)

A bargain!


----------

